# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  New features/functionality/tools/etc

## yogeshsr11

Hi,
Anyone interested in discussing new things in Yucon......
I will start...........

Error handling .........this is going to be very very useful & tricky

USE master
TRY
BEGIN TRY
	declare @a nvarchar(100)
	set @a='sysobjects'
	declare @sqlstr nvarchar(100)
	set @sqlstr = 'select top 1 * from ' + @a
	exec sp_executesql @sqlstr
	print 'here'
            SELECT 1/0;--error
END TRY
CATCH 
BEGIN CATCH
	SELECT ERROR_LINE() AS ErrorLine;
	SELECT ERROR_MESSAGE() AS ErrorMessage;
	print 'here'
END CATCH
	select top 1 * from sysobjects
GO

----------


## MAK

Naah. Forums are for solving problems and provide solutions and answer questions. You could publish some kind of writeup or articles if you like to talk about features and things.

----------

